# 3d monitor available in india



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

hi, m lookin for a 3d LED monitor, which must b available in India , and affordable,
FOR 3D GAMING ND 3D MOVIES PURPOSES, AT MY AMD 6870 GRAPHICS CARD. 

PLEASE SUGGEST , AND ALSO TELL THE PLACES TO BUY N PRICES, IN NEW DELHI/NCR REGION.

I'VE SEEN LG 2342 3D MONITOR, BUT DUN KNW ABT IT.

THNKS.


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2011)

what is your budget ???

Do you have 3D Vision Kit ? Like Glasses.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

budget not set, you can mention the overall availabilities, 
well, i think it should be around 13-20k, so i am making plans for this amount.
cuz LG 2342 3d monitor is priced at 13.5k at nehru place.

but u can mention all, with prices, i'll consider it accordingly...


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2011)

First thing first, AFAIK nvidia is more matured than radeon in the case of 3d. 
As you already have HD6850.So you need a 3D monitor with AMD HD3D Support over it.
Now coming to the Hardware.

*Monitor:* LG 2342 3D Monitor - 13.5k [Read some review before selecting this monitor]
*3D Glasses:* LG AG-S250 - 5k-6k

The same monitor is available in SMC international with 2 FRC Glasses for 16.5k - *Click Here*

*Note:* Why NVIDIA 3D Vision Kit is not compatible with AMD Card ???

The answer is pretty simple you need a Nvidia Card & a Nvidia 3D Supporting Monitor.
Whereas your case is with AMD, so stick to the hardware what i have mentioned above.

Before buying all these hardware & shifting to 3D, i would like to suggest you to read the below links for once atleast.

AMD Official Hardware Supporting List :  _*Click Here*_ 

AMD HD3D Technology :  _*Click Here*_

3D Vision Health and Safety Information :  _*Click Here* _


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

hi, u suggested lg 3d glasses, but as far as i know, 3d glasses are included with monitor, so i'll get both of it in 13.5k
and yeah i have chkd these links, .
LG 2342 monitor is written under compatible hardware list.
but i want reviews, also i dunno if its display is LED or not. cuz m lookin for 3D LED.
thnks anyways for d info.


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2011)

If you are sure that LG provide 3D FRC Glasses with the monitor then well ^ good otherwise get a Pair.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

yes , i hv chkd it on its website, these 2 glasses are included in accessories, and its 3D LED. case solved.
jus one doubt remaining, its reviews, cuz m currently using a samsung bx2031n 20"led,
and i don wan 2 regret after buyin lg, i want to make sure its gud to buy lg 2342....


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't go for that LG Monitors, its has very pathetic performance plots.

Buy *Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ @ 15k.*

^ refer this thread for more monitors with 3D Support.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1524587-post820.html


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

why r u sayin that as u hve given gud reviews in ur link provided.
i've finalized LG  3d,
should i look for samsung?
i wonder its not available in north india. (new delhi/ncr/ u.p.)


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> why r u sayin that as u hve given gud reviews in ur link provided.



Can you please post your comments in little bit clear manner ? No offense, my english is poor these days.



Shivam24 said:


> i've finalized LG  3d,
> should i look for samsung?
> i wonder its not available in north india. (new delhi/ncr/ u.p.)



Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ - 15k is available in Lynx-India at that Price.

Refer the same link & buy it, if ready to buy online.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

samsung will not be good for amd cards, m afraid,
due to following reasons:
1. this monitor is not amd recommended
2. no LED but LCD display.
3. no glasses included.

what you say?
why  you told me to reject LG, please explain


----------



## chandu9721 (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys can anyone suggest me a best 3D monitor for me? My PC config: AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black edition Geforce GT610 2GB graphic card 6GB DDR3 Ram. Want to buy a 3D monitor for watching 3D movies. I have some 3D blu-rays and also downloaded some 3D movies from internet. Budget as low as possible. Please suggest me a good 3D monitor. Thank you guys

And I'm from india. So suggest me a monitor that available in India


----------



## rish1 (Feb 26, 2014)

chandu9721 said:


> Guys can anyone suggest me a best 3D monitor for me? My PC config: AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black edition Geforce GT610 2GB graphic card 6GB DDR3 Ram. Want to buy a 3D monitor for watching 3D movies. I have some 3D blu-rays and also downloaded some 3D movies from internet. Budget as low as possible. Please suggest me a good 3D monitor. Thank you guys
> 
> And I'm from india. So suggest me a monitor that available in India



dont bump old threads you can buy Aoc D2367ph for 13-14k


----------

